# D-Link DIR-615 or NETGEAR WNR2000



## iKhan (Mar 19, 2012)

I currently have the NETGEAR and got $30 coupon from a company called Mwave because they sold me an incompatible laptop battery. 

Thinking about grabbing the D-Link DIR-615 from their website and selling one of the routers. 


Which should I keep?


----------



## mtosev (Mar 21, 2012)

I wouldn't buy a D Link router. A had to config a D Link router and it was a complete pain in the ass. The suplied quick setup CD was useless and I spent 30min configurating it.


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 21, 2012)

Keep the NETGEAR WNR2000 and install DD-WRT on it which is very simple to do.
I have the WNR3500L which adds gigabit net and usb storage support over the WNR2000.
I haven't  had to touch it in over a year works perfect 100% of the time and has every feature I could possibly want thanks to DD-WRT.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 21, 2012)

D like are bad iv never had one last more then 1 year. then again i had a netgear that still works but hates bad company 2.


----------

